# What sun light did...



## dmarcus (Aug 8, 2011)

So I keep finding old photo's of Vegas and just wanted to share.

Now when I first got him, I was not given the best advise so I was raising him all wrong and it was rare if he got any natural UV. I lived in an apartment and we had no grass. So he lived his first few years inside and the color of his carapace shows that. These first photo's were taken in September 2008....






















So after I was given better advise and then moving to Texas in June of 2010, Vegas went out side 24/7 and his carapace went through some changes and this is what it looks like now... This is a recent photo...






The color has completely changed, his shell wont be perfect, but he is much happier and healthier...


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 8, 2011)

That's quite a difference. Except for the slight indentation at the hips, his shell looks pretty darned good.


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 9, 2011)

emysemys said:


> That's quite a difference. Except for the slight indentation at the hips, his shell looks pretty darned good.



I am just happy it wasn't worse with the bad info I was given...


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 9, 2011)

Big difference, nice looking tort!


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 9, 2011)

cemmons12 said:


> Big difference, nice looking tort!



Thank you, he is slowly becoming a very big boy...


----------



## froghaven5 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow great to see him thriving now


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 9, 2011)

froghaven5 said:


> Wow great to see him thriving now



This forum has been a very big help in changing the way I raise tortoise's...


----------



## Tortoise (Aug 9, 2011)

Vegas is beautiful, lovely shell.


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 9, 2011)

Tortoise said:


> Vegas is beautiful, lovely shell.



Thanks Louise, his shell has improved a lot since he went outsite 24/7 a year ago and as he has grown...


----------



## DixieParadise (Aug 9, 2011)

I agree with getting them out 24/7...I was hesitant to do it...but it was amazing to see how they just go about their day to day. Walking around in this large outdoor area. I think they are much happier this way.

Vegas looks great...


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 9, 2011)

DixieParadise said:


> I agree with getting them out 24/7...I was hesitant to do it...but it was amazing to see how they just go about their day to day. Walking around in this large outdoor area. I think they are much happier this way.
> 
> Vegas looks great...



I agree, getting them outside seems to change them for the better. Even our rescue is so much happier now, I will go outside and find her asleep basking in the sun


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 9, 2011)

vegas says your the greatest! nice job! lindy


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 9, 2011)

momo said:


> vegas says your the greatest! nice job! lindy



Thanks Lindy .. We have expanded his enclosure several times to give him more room and if it ever cools down here in North Texas we will be able to grown him more grass and weeds which he really likes...


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 9, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> momo said:
> 
> 
> > vegas says your the greatest! nice job! lindy
> ...



hi, been watching the news on the heat there.so sorry its so hot. hope it cools downs soon. lindy


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 9, 2011)

momo said:


> dalano73 said:
> 
> 
> > momo said:
> ...



Today is the 38th straight day of 100+ temps, it's very hard to get anything to start growing right now...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 9, 2011)

I like him now but that dark color sure was cool...


----------



## Fernando (Aug 10, 2011)

He's just going to get better and better


----------



## River14 (Aug 10, 2011)

So lovely, yep i also think its real sunshine that does the trick plus a good diet.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 10, 2011)

The darker shell did look cooler, but he looks so much better now, good job. I am sure you have noticed a big improvement in his attitude.


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 10, 2011)

Fernando said:


> He's just going to get better and better



His shell is getting very smooth from him digging his burrow, so we will see how it looks after the years go by...



River14 said:


> So lovely, yep i also think its real sunshine that does the trick plus a good diet.



The combination of a good diet and natural UV makes a big difference...



dmmj said:


> The darker shell did look cooler, but he looks so much better now, good job. I am sure you have noticed a big improvement in his attitude.



I have seen a big improvement in his attitude since he started living outside 24/7. I am very happy with all the changes that he has made in the past 14 months....


----------



## ticothetort2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Interesting, really lightened up Vega's shell. Looks good.


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 11, 2011)

ticothetort2 said:


> Interesting, really lightened up Vega's shell. Looks good.



Yes it really took away the dark color..... He is happier so I am happy..


----------

